# pigeon feed mixture



## katherine12961 (Mar 19, 2005)

I just got 4 rollers 2 weeks ago. I work at a feed store. I bought a 50 lb. bag of pigeon mix with corn. It seems they waste alot of the corn and big stuff. I have access to many grains, as we have a feed mill and make our own horse,bird, chicken feed etc. I am wondering, does anyone know what a good mixture would be that these birds would not waste? Seems they waste over 75% of their feed. They do not even touch the shelled corn. I have searched, but not found grains etc. that these birds like and need. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks
P.S. Also,,,,,,,,,,,, what kind of treats can I give them?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Katherine,

I'm sure other members will be along to to advise you what works best for them and their birds, but while you are waiting for responses, you can check out this previous thread that discusses the contents of some "mixes"...just click on the link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9299

For treats, I know raw peanuts (taken out of the shell) are usually very popular, but again, I am sure others will be along to give you more ideas for treats.

Linda


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

A basic pigeon mix consists of whole corn, wheat, peas & milo. Most pigeon keepers/flyers etc. custom mix their own if they keep a large quantity of birds as it is less expensive that the pre-mixed. As far as the exact ratios go really depends on the time of the season. Corn is actually the one item that pigeons consume the most of although during the warmer months they require less corn. If they don't seem to like the corn you are feeding them, try a smaller kernel such as popcorn. Pea consumption increases during breeding and moult. I add some other grains to this basic mix, as well as a good quality pigeon pellet.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, I agree with Grizzled and this is exactly what I do. I buy a mix from my supply store that has peas, wheat, milo etc in it. Then I add popcorn, pearl barley, mung beans, red milo and pigeon pellets to that mix. The colour of my "homemade" mix is GORGEOUS I might add


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey, I have the same problem but not with corn (they love the big stuff) , but with those small round yellowish seeds (smaller than most others)...how do i get them to eat that? 

Elvis


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

Sounds like you're talking about millet seeds. That is odd your birds don't like them if this is the case. Most pigeons eat these readily and they seem to border on being a "treat seed".


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

haha maybe its becasue my giant runt doesnt eat them and the jansen finds it too much to handle? The giant runt prefers the sunflower seeds and peanuts


Elvis


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 


Well all pigeons have their preferences to what they like. Also, it depends on what they were raised on and have become used to. Pigeons can be extremely fussy eaters, especially the older ones. It's best to offer them a variety of seeds in any case and make sure they clean up what's in their dish before putting more out. My hand raised young runts wouldn't eat wheat if their life depended upon it. It was always the last grains left in their dish. After months of working on them, I've finally got them eating some or most of it before I will replenish their dish.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh, i got an idea..ill leave it all that food they havent eaten and maybe they might be forced to eat it .

Brad...the mating was successful and the egg became fertilized however only 1 did  

Elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

4days till it hatches


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

*Birds Leave Feed*

Birds that leave feed in the feeder are most likly being fed too much at a time. What I do for the non-breeders is feed them twice a day, morning and evening, only what they will clean up in about 15 minutes. They soon learn that if they want something to eat they must eat what is put before them before it is gone. Of course feeding a well balances mix is important.

I tend to leave a little food in the breeders pen as they are feeding youngsters.

Al


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Thats a good point. over fed birds tend to get picky. sorting thru the feed and picking what they want. If you feed your birds hungry They will eat most all feed in front of them. AND breeders will need some extra to feed young and there self. The easyest way to figure your birds needs on feed . Is to measure out an amount. Put feed in feedr WITH birds being hungry. let them eat for 10 minutes. Then pull the feed measure the left over feed. Giving you the amount the birds consumed. This amount 2 times daily should be right. But you may have to skip a feeding if your birds have been getting to much. then go from there.


----------



## WeldPigeon (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey ya'll. I feed all my pigeons 16% Hog grower. They have been doing very well on that. They don't leave anything left and are alot better - since I started feeding them
with that. A friend of mine (Charles Khater) raises Racing Homers and that is what he
uses. So I am very pleased with the results. I don't have the Racing homers, but it
does work for me. I raise: Indian fantails, Indian fantasy, Saints and my wife raises:
American fantails. 
You will see that everyone has their own way of feeding and mixing feed. But, this is 
what works for me. 
God bless,
Bill & Linda


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how resourceful pigeon people are when it comes to supplying feed for their birds.
HOG GROWER!!!!! lololol...well if it works for you then why not. 
For anyone who wishes to experiment with processed animal feed, make sure that you know what's in it first, as many contain medications and other additives which may not be a healthy choice for your pigeons.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I tryed to keep track of who likes what in my loft.......it didn't work!!  
They kept on changing what they liked!!  
So I just give them the seed, they eat what they like, in the morning I go out and take the left overs, and give it to my feral flock (along with their usual seed).
I give up  .
Hilary Dawn


----------



## katherine12961 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thanks for all of the good info. I have been reading another thread in here along with all of your input. I have made a list of grain and lentils that they like. I am going to have feed mixed where I work for these critters. Hopefully they will do well......... When they say popcorn, does this mean just plain old unpopped popcorn that is purchased at a grocery store? Again, thanks all.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi Katherine, 

Yep, plain ole popcorn kernals, uncooked and unpopped


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I use premix PG 13. It has corn, peas, milo, chick peast oats and whole wheat.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi Katherine,

One caution on the lentils. I have never seen them in the premixed pigeon mixes. My theory is that lentils don't have a seed coat so might tend to absorb moisture in the air so they don't keep as well as the harder peas and beans. This also might be why they are popular - less work to digest. I keep mine in a closed jar and just sprinkle some on top when I feed.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

I have taken the left over seed and put in my bird bath(which I use as my bird feeder, no water) and the birds in my yard will not eat the wheat. I am not sure why I am wasting my money or time mixing it in th seed mix. It is always thrown all over the loft, while they dig for the good seed. By the time I get in there, there is poop mixed in and completely wasted. I have to be very careful when I sweep up to make sure that no contaminated seed (which means no poop) is mixed in with the good but wasted wheat. I was hoping to pass it along to the general bird population out in my garden but they ignore it as well as the squirrels. 

I have read a lot of posts about the feed and I am pretty sure I am on track, but this is a great topic that is circulating. 

thanks tracie


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

It is best to provide a well balanced mix for the birds. They can be like kids, eat what they like and leave the rest. So limiting the feeding time helps. Also feeding pellets helps as all the ingredients are blended and each pellet is more uniform in nutritional value.

Besides the pigeon grain, pigeon pellets, chicken layer pellets, hog pellets and turkey/game bird pellets are often fed to pigeons in our area. I would recommend against turkey/game bird pellets as they are very high in protein (26-30%). Higher than is needed by the pigeons. Since higher protein feeds are usually higher priced as well, you would be wasting money.

With pellets too you do not need to feed grit to your birds.

Personnally I use grain. Pellets tend to produce looser droppings. I also prefer the feather quality of grain fed birds over pellet fed birds. I know some fanciers who feed the pellet only to their breeders and the weaned young birds and members of their show teams get grain.


----------

